

Passwords are ruining my life - bitario
http://bitar.io/fuck-passwords/

======
cheald
[https://lastpass.com/](https://lastpass.com/)

------
nevernpguy
Here is one suggestion for sites that pain us with password requirements: So
the next time I login, instead of telling me how to reset my password, JUST
SHOW ME THE CONDITIONS YOU HAD ON THE PASSWORD WHEN I SIGNED UP, RIGHT WHEN I
STRUGGLE TO REMEMBER MY PASSWORD.

explained here:
[http://firespotting.com/item?id=2140](http://firespotting.com/item?id=2140)

------
oakwhiz
When can we start seeing regular services using client authentication using
asymmetric keys? You only really need 1 keypair per identity, you can store it
locally on your machine, and use a single password to encrypt the private key.

~~~
thirsteh
If only it were as easy as you made that sound.

------
jayfuerstenberg
Get a password manager with a decent password generator.

Then relax.

------
malandrew
You can always try the crossword approach. Print out a grid of random
characters, probably 20x20 or 25x25 and make sure it is small enough to fold
up and put in your pocket.

With this in hand, simply remember starting and ending points on that page to
create passwords. You don't necessarily have to go in straight lines either.

This approach works well if you have a stronger memory for visual-spacial
tasks.

------
devinegan
Password-less authentication is available, see LaunchKey
([https://launchkey.com](https://launchkey.com)). Start implementing and
demand alternatives! The password manager User Experience is horrible, and
LastPass just had a major security issue. Protecting passwords with passwords
isn't the solution. Disclosure: I am a co-founder of LaunchKey

------
janeglendale
Privacy issues aside, you'd think Facebook/Twitter/etc Connect would help.

But it just makes it worse -- now you have to remember if you used FB Connect,
Twitter Login, or a custom password.

------
cottonseed
1Password: problem solved.

~~~
LoganCale
Yep. Makes it ridiculously simple to use a unique, strong password for each
service and use it with basically no effort.

------
atoponce
[http://passwordcard.org](http://passwordcard.org). Keep in your wallet.
Profit.

------
lurkinggrue
LOL! Apparently I have Euler’s constant in my password cracking dictionaries.

------
lurkinggrue
There are solutions to this problem, Lastpass with a ubikey?

------
dhchait
genius

------
constapop
OP should just come up with one algorithm/key for generating passwords,
instead crafting passwords for each website. Like this:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/lifehacks/comments/1knkiu/have_a_dif...](http://www.reddit.com/r/lifehacks/comments/1knkiu/have_a_different_password_per_site_and_never/)

